# BMQ inspection requirements



## NikolaiJ (20 Jan 2010)

In a few months time I'll be heading to Basic so i wanted to know what the daily inspection requirements were. I figure if I get this into my head now I won't mess up as much when I am in st John's.


----------



## len173 (20 Jan 2010)

Dude, theres no need to worry about that right now. The standard will be given to you in St. Jean.

Also, you ARE going to get jacked up during inspections. Don't get it into your head now that you can avoid it, because it's inevitable. Take it on the chin when you get there and give it your all.

Concern yourself with physical fitness before you go, not inspections. You'll be fine.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Jan 2010)

Have you tried this sites newest function, the search bar? 

There is a wealth of information on this site..... also this topic has been asked and answered before.....


MILNET.CA MENTOR


----------



## NikolaiJ (20 Jan 2010)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Have you tried this sites newest function, the search bar?
> 
> There is a wealth of information on this site..... also this topic has been asked and answered before.....
> 
> ...


I did try that before posting this but I was unable to find an answer.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Jan 2010)

Trust me the info is in there, you just have to read all of the pages in the threads......


----------



## Biathloneil (20 Jan 2010)

Here is the whole story  http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/life-vie/basic-voie/guide-eng.asp
Fill yer boots, man.


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Jan 2010)

Basic Up only gives you an idea of what BMQ is like.  I agree with Jayell, don't worry about inspections, you'll be told what to do and you will never be perfect.  Focus on fitness instead.


----------



## NikolaiJ (20 Jan 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Basic Up only gives you an idea of what BMQ is like.  I agree with Jayell, don't worry about inspections, you'll be told what to do and you will never be perfect.  Focus on fitness instead.


I am even though I can do more than double all the requirements I even walked 13k and did a firemen's carry, I'm an athlete physically I have nothing to worry about. My main problem is my memory I want to know what the req is not so I can practice it but just so I can try to memorize it so I won't forget to do anything. I know I won't be perfect but is an unwinable battle any less noble?


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Jan 2010)

NikolaiJ said:
			
		

> My main problem is my memory I want to know what the req is not so I can practice it but just so I can try to memorize it so I won't forget to do anything. I know I won't be perfect but is an unwinable battle any less noble?


If everyone knew everything about BMQ, there wouldn't be much point in sending people.  BMQ is to instruct you on _basic_ military requirements, but also to see how you work under pressure, how you work as an individual, how you work as a team, etc.

There will be many people in the same boat as you.  Learn from each other.  As I hope you would help (or at least encourage) someone who's less able at PT, I'm sure someone will help you with the inspection part.


----------



## multihobbist (20 Jan 2010)

I'll tell you 3 things you DON'T want to do:
1. Mention that you were cadet, even in your autobiography.
2. Temper with anything after the light out.
3. Stick out and be 'that guy' that everyone hates in your platoon.

I'll also tell you 3 things you DO want to do:
1. Prepare to write LEGIBLE, grammaritically CORRECT and check your spelling etc.
2. Bring foot powder and blue ink pens.
3. Take whatever physical and verbal learnings (some refer it as jack-up) but don't take them personally.


----------



## Smity199 (20 Jan 2010)

multihobbist said:
			
		

> I'll tell you 3 things you DON'T want to do:
> 1. Mention that you were cadet, even in your autobiography.
> 2. Temper with anything after the light out.
> 3. Stick out and be 'that guy' that everyone hates in your platoon.
> ...







1. An endless supply of foot powder will be available to you for free, definately do not bring any.
2. Blue pens will also be provided.


----------



## gcclarke (20 Jan 2010)

multihobbist said:
			
		

> I'll tell you 3 things you DON'T want to do:
> 1. Mention that you were cadet, even in your autobiography.



Sheesh, is there any bloody reason that you're advising people to start off their military career by blatantly ignoring instructions given to them?

From the CFLRS Joining Instructions:





> Annex D - Autobiography Writing Guide
> 
> 1. When writing your autobiography, make sure you follow those directives to the letter; otherwise you will have to redo it.
> * Use blue ink and 8.5’ x 14’’ in lined paper only.
> ...



Here's the thing folks. To everyone else who's listening out there in internet land, you'll be a heck of a lot better of if you show up to basic training completely ignoring any advice given on this and other websites, and instead just bring what you're told and do what you're told. I've seen a whole lot of disinformation given on this site by people who either: A) Should know better; or more commonly B) Mistakenly think they know better. 

Do what you're told. 

Bring what you're told. 

Shut up and listen to your staff.

That is all you need to know. In the meantime, all you need to do to get prepared for basic training is get in better shape.


----------



## newmet (20 Jan 2010)

NikolaiJ said:
			
		

> I am even though I can do more than double all the requirements I even walked 13k and did a firemen's carry, I'm an athlete physically I have nothing to worry about. My main problem is my memory I want to know what the req is not so I can practice it but just so I can try to memorize it so I won't forget to do anything. I know I won't be perfect but is an unwinable battle any less noble?



Great for you that you are in good physical shape.  I agree with gcclarke, generally it is the "keep your head down and mouth shut" mentality.  As for your memory being a problem, don't worry, you will do things on BMQ over and over and OVER again, until you have it right and can do it in your sleep and sometimes do it in your sleep.  There were many mornings that I would be standing ready for inspection and all of a sudden think "Crap, did I remember my gloves/hat/ etc?", I would look and yes the item would be there.  You will have things drilled into you, don't worry about your memory.  It will all come to you.  Good luck.


----------



## multihobbist (20 Jan 2010)

Well clearly the autobiography guide
is a *Guide*, a tool that you can use to write the autobigraphy
not an instruction to follow.

Second, the supplies such as foot powder and blue pen are avalible at the course, that is true.
It is also true that sometimes you write a memo for adrep and you never get what you need
which was my case.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Jan 2010)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> Sheesh, is there any bloody reason that you're advising people to start off their military career by blatantly ignoring instructions given to them?
> 
> From the CFLRS Joining Instructions:
> Here's the thing folks. To everyone else who's listening out there in internet land, you'll be a heck of a lot better of if you show up to basic training completely ignoring  any advice given on this and other websites, and instead just bring what you're told and do what you're told. I've seen a whole lot of disinformation given on this site by people who either: A) Should know better; or more commonly B) Mistakenly think they know better.
> ...



Please point out to the Staff the disinformation that we missed, and continue to do so as changes are made at CFRS. We try keep the site up to date as possible. It is also why we refer so many noobs to the CFRC, and why we lock so many threads in The Recruitment Forum.

I dare say, many visitors, have been helped and made more aware, because they didn't COMPLETELY ignore the advise here.

Perhaps you should become the Recruit Forum Mentor, then you can ensure that all the info asked is up to date as of the day the question was asked.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## gcclarke (20 Jan 2010)

Ok, granted my post was perhaps a bit snarkier than it needed to be. Disinformation is posted, but the majority of the time someone (site staff or mentors or just plain old users) catches it. But really, any information that someone *needs* to make it through basic training is contained in A) The joining instructions, and B) The Physical Fitness Guide for applicants to the Canadian Forces. Both of which are conveniently located on the CFLRS website.

The rest of the information on the _basic training_ subforum might make someone feel a bit less stressed going into basic training, but it sure as heck shouldn't be the difference between passing and failing. Because all the information that you need to pass basic training will be given to you by your staff. The problem arises when some of the information given by a candidate's staff conflicts with information they remember being posted on navy.ca. I'd like to think everyone's smart enough to be able to figure out which one to choose in that case.


----------

